# My fish!



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

As some of you may know, i love many other fish besides bettas. Eight now, I have 5 Danios, 2 Neon Tetas, 1 Platy, 9 Platy Babies, 1 Bistlenosed Pleco, and 1 Pond Snail. As soon as I have a QT tank, I'll be getting moe Neons. I also have a new 29 gallon im setting up, with all the options of new fish  Thanks for eading!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

I used to have an angel fish, but it killed itself (wedged in a castle. Yeah, don't ask... :/) and i used to have african dwarf frogs and zebra dainos. Those are fun.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

JimJam, I never get tired of your many stocking ideas. I have a lot of fun talking fish with you.


----------



## abdullah79 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Blackberry, Goldfish and Guppies are my favorite*

i have many fishes in my aquarium but i like Blackberry, Goldfish and Guppies because these are my favorite.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What is a blackberry?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I like Blackberry Phones *shrugs* stocking plan ees decided, going to LFS today, if I can afford(ead: if my dad beings his wallet) I'll get some gravel and driftwood and stuff. Already have java fens a plenty, i might get some Cypts or something.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't hardly read your spelling.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Diablo - I think that 1 pond snail of yours will turn into 700. lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Mine sure are trying to reach that number. Got at least 5 now.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

That is why I have nerite snails. lol Eggs won't hatch unless they are in brackish water.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup. Love my little tiger nerite.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Yup. Love my little tiger nerite.


I have an onion one (or ruby). I love their little tongues licking the glass!


----------

